# Browsergame



## Joe359 (2. August 2009)

Teste unser Browsergame Nothing to see here .
MCGalaxy ist ein Weltraum Browsergame mit welchem tausende Spieler aus der 
ganzen Welt miteinander spielen können. Jeder Spieler ist Herrscher eines 
Planeten, dem er zu Macht und Stärke verhelfen soll.

Alles was du brauchst ist ein einfacher Webbrowser. ist ein Weltraum 
Browsergame mit welchem tausende Spieler aus der ganzen Welt miteinander 
spielen können. Alles was du brauchst ist ein einfacher Webbrowser. 

Mfg Endgegner und das MC-Team


----------

